# Is my Amber Squat 7-Up bottle worthless?



## MellowCat22 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello.

 I am not a bottle collector, but ran across this site doing research on a bottle my husband found years ago in an old outhouse.  I have learned a lot from you guys already.   There is no label or paint remaining on this bottle.  All that's left of the lettering is either where a paper label came off and it left an imprint, or it's where paint rubbed off and there is an imprint.  I can't even tell if it was paper or ACL.  

 It is an amber squatty bottle from Dallas, Texas.  Though extremely hard to read what's left, the back label or paint (?) is imprinted with the "You like it, it likes you with "A Fresh Up Drink" version.  It has 8 bubbles.  I think this is the 2nd back label used according to some articles posted here.  

 Since you have to hold it up to the light to read it, I doubt it is worth anything, but I guess you guys will know better than I.

 I'm wondering if it had a paper label or was the ACL variety.  Would it be worthwhile to try to find the correct paper label (if applicable) to put on it?   Also, how do I keep what's left from being rubbed of completely?  I washed it years ago and didn't even realize it had anything on it except the embossed 7up on the neck.  What about cleaning the fingerprints?   I'm nervous to do so.

 Thanks for any tips or advice you can give me.  Even though I don't collect, this website is fascinating.  I'll try not to be "assimilated."


----------



## kbobam (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry I'm not knowledgeable enough to actually answer your questions.  Except maybe one in an indirect way!
 A squat amber 7up bottle embossed on the neck is a beautiful thing, and I hope you'll never consider it 'worthless'!
 I can also tell you that I've never heard of paper labels leaving the sort of imprint you're describing, so would think ACL.
 Cheers, Bob


----------



## bamascavenger (Sep 23, 2008)

All the paper ones date to the 1930's and if missing paper they will have embossing on the bottom from where it was bottled and date codes, The ACL version of these do not have the company name or city as the paper ones they only have the date code, and date from the 1940's the number to the right of the symbol, if it has a dot beside it ex; 6. means, 1946 it also has the manufacturer, and mold number with duraglass and or not with the Owens symbol always. here is an example of a amber squat paper and it's bottom. note: pic came from another forum member. Nice example of label and bottom.


----------



## bamascavenger (Sep 23, 2008)

does ur bottom look like this? it could be a variant of the Nashville ACL, I do not think i have ever seen one. Can you show it to us? Better to tell when looking at one. Value???? 30 bucks maybe because of condition? would have to see. my 2 cents.


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 24, 2008)

I have dug some amber 7 up bottles that just had a little paint remaining and when I washed them that came off too.  But there was ghost writing left where the label had been.  Is your bottle embossed on the base?  I usually sell the ones without labels for about $30. - $35. if they are not stained or chipped.


----------



## madman (Sep 24, 2008)

so what yer saying is if ive got a 1937 knoxville its a paper lable? mike


----------



## madman (Sep 24, 2008)

check this out http://www.digitaldeliftp.com/LookAround/advertspot_7-up.htm


----------



## MellowCat22 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for all of your replies.  I will try to post a picture of it this weekend.  Should I be too lazy to wind up doing it, I'll go ahead & describe the embossing on the bottom: 

 It says: Seven up Dallas, Co. Inc. and in the middle it says Dallas, Texas.  The numbers surrounding the little diamond symbol are left: 9 right: 8 and there's a number 2 at the bottom of the Dallas, TX in the center.  Also at the heel of the bottle is G 5266.   

 (It's fun researching this stuff.)  [8D]


----------



## athometoo (Sep 25, 2008)

i have this same bottle except it has a 15 below the dallas texas in the middle around the edge of the bottom edge it says seven up dallas co. inc     didnt realize it also has g5266 please post info you find here as i would like to know too thanks alot .


----------



## glass man (Sep 25, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> check this out http://www.digitaldeliftp.com/LookAround/advertspot_7-up.htm


    GREAT READING MADMAN!


----------



## kbobam (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's my only amber squat 7up.  Bottom has nothing except for a symbol that looks like a face wearing glasses with pointed-cone ears sticking out on both sides. This is right in the middle.  There's a 9 to the left of it, a 4 to the right, and a 12 just below.  The back label mentions "7up Texas Corp., Houston, Texas".  Bob


----------



## athometoo (Jul 21, 2009)

THIS IS FOR CHARLIE . THE TWO I HAVE ARE IDENTICAL TO THE LAST POST EXCEPT DALLAS  TEXAS .


----------



## capsoda (Jul 21, 2009)

Those are better than the 6 I never had.[] Very cool bottles.


----------

